# Drugs, Inc.



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2010)

I was watching Drugs, Inc. last night and it was another Marijuana episode, they had a clip of Ronald Reagan from the 80's in what appeared to be some type of public address, anyway here is what he said:

*"Marijuana is the most dangerous drug in America".*

Wow, really? I would say Alcohol, Coke, Meth, Crack, Heroine - just to name a few dangerous drugs that kill people daily.

Not one death has EVER occurred from the use of MJ, yet it's the most dangerous drug? Why is it okay to make such a blanket lie like this with not one once of scientific backing?

So, if you don't think our government leads us and persuades us with fear and ignorance I can't give a better example than that one.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 27, 2010)

Its because it leads to doing other drugs. Alot of people will try that first, or alcohol, and then move on to something else. Id assume the smoke pot, instead of drink, but you cant inhale to be president. lol


----------



## Vpower (Oct 27, 2010)

I dont know man..I am going to have to respectfully disagree with you.. "Speedballs" are what I have for breakfast, but weed!!?? Oh man that shit will kill ya..


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Its because it leads to doing other drugs. Alot of people will try that first, or alcohol, and then move on to something else. Id assume the smoke pot, instead of drink, but you cant inhale to be president. lol



*Marijuana is NOT a gateway drug*, that is a myth the government and other anti-marijuana groups perpetuated, they did quite well because people still come back with that every time. Just because you drink does not mean you will do any other drugs, and its the same with MJ, obviously there are many that start with MJ and move to harder drugs, but that does not mean they would not have done them if they never smoked MJ. There are tens of thousands of people that smoke MJ every day and do not use ANY other drug, including alcohol.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 27, 2010)

Prince,

your points are well  spoken. 

My interests with this drug...are by those that wish not to smell it or be affected by it.  The concern I have with this drug and all other smoking type drug is the affects that can be brought forth by the second hand smoke.  If there is scientific proof to prove otherwise, be it not a carcin agent or a mind altering effect then, so be it. for it would put me at rest in regards for others, as well myself...but I still hate the smell.  

I don't even like cigarettes, they make me sick the smelly people that use them, have not the slightest clue just how "BAD" they smell.

As for the Reagan, he also was one that had not a single memory, at the end of his life, when all hell hit the fan, being the debt.  As the media doesn't help matters either...I mean, years ago as well...  he also was the one who said it was a button away.  I'll never forget this crazy ass man coming on the TV and telling everyone that with a push of the button we'd be better off, toward all the enemies....what happen, the button disappear....hello, what the hell 911?  Such lies that the media brings forth by allowing these crack pots to talk to our kids and make us believe is appalling!

Now we've got a broad running for Governor(CA elections) that is not paying legal taxes but tell us to improve the state of California, we need to spend up money through taxes.  WTF?

thanks for the topic


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree, I hate second hand smoke, I am not saying that it should be legal to smoke MJ in public places, it would be just like alcohol, there would be coffee bars and designated areas where it could be used so that others are not affected or can make the choice to go into a smoke shop, or just keep it legal to use in the privacy of your own home.


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 27, 2010)

whats new? the government lies?... the sky is blue and more than likely the sun will rise in the morning. It's about as assured as anyone of those things.

Not that I have the solution to all of lifes problems and answers, but they sure dont either


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2010)

It's not dangerous. Our government just don't make as much money off of it as they do the other drugs. End of story.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 27, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Its because it leads to doing other drugs. Alot of people will try that first, or alcohol, and then move on to something else. Id assume the smoke pot, instead of drink, but you cant inhale to be president. lol


I drank, then did LSD followed by Ecstasy and then opiates before I got into smoking ganja....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 27, 2010)

Prince said:


> I was watching Drugs, Inc. last night and it was another Marijuana episode, they had a clip of Ronald Reagan from the 80's in what appeared to be some type of public address, anyway here is what he said:
> 
> *"Marijuana is the most dangerous drug in America".*
> 
> ...


Wait there is more than one episode of each drug?  I saw the marijuana one where they went to dispensaries for medical MJ and then Amsterdam....is there another one?


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 27, 2010)

these were great episodes/series......i did laugh though at the british coke dealer and his prices acting like he's one of the biggest hookups around.......the sad truth is that he's very low level dealer and ripping people off with shorting them and ridiculous overpricing......then again the value of the dollar/pound has dropped


----------



## SYN (Oct 27, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Its because it leads to doing other drugs. Alot of people will try that first, or alcohol, and then move on to something else. Id assume the smoke pot, instead of drink, but you cant inhale to be president. lol



I've been smoking pot since I was 14 years old, and I just turned 19.  Since then I have met/known quite a few people that do shit like coke and acid and piles of different pills. The worst I've ever done is taken a vicodin for a backache, and most of the people I know who I hang out with and smoke with regularly, don't touch, never have touched, and never will touch anything other than some pot.  

It is ignorance like this that makes it so hard for people that aren't hurting anyone, or using it for medicinal purposes to go about their lives.






YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Oct 27, 2010)

prince said:


> i agree, i hate second hand smoke, i am not saying that it should be legal to smoke mj in public places, it would be just like alcohol, there would be coffee bars and designated areas where it could be used so that others are not affected or can make the choice to go into a smoke shop, or just keep it legal to use in the privacy of your own home.



+1


If you don't want to breathe in pot smoke you probably shouldn't be standing next to somebody who's smoking a joint.   

I think the effects of second hand smoke with pot are probably A LOT less harmful than that of cigarettes.  A little unfiltered nature never killed anyone.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 27, 2010)

Prince said:


> I agree, I hate second hand smoke, I am not saying that it should be legal to smoke MJ in public places, it would be just like alcohol, there would be coffee bars and designated areas where it could be used so that others are not affected or can make the choice to go into a smoke shop, or just keep it legal to use in the privacy of your own home.


 

these are where problems are:  this being for some in their homes, for others there or reside, and the idea of designated areas seem like a dream come true, but for some it is never to be a reality, because of their sickness being the main issue and their inability to move or get there. When we dealt with cancer patients, the use of it was cooked and increased by the consumption for the use of making or inducing the appetite.

  What I am interested in the use of smoke versus some other means.
Someone express the use of jelly capsule and the inability to being able to swallow them. 
I like the idea, with bars and such.

Prince, your point taken!  thank you!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 27, 2010)

Prince said:


> *Marijuana is NOT a gateway drug*, that is a myth the government and other anti-marijuana groups perpetuated, they did quite well because people still come back with that every time. Just because you drink does not mean you will do any other drugs, and its the same with MJ, obviously there are many that start with MJ and move to harder drugs, but that does not mean they would not have done them if they never smoked MJ. There are tens of thousands of people that smoke MJ every day and do not use ANY other drug, including alcohol.


 
Prince, Dont take this the wrong way, but yes it is.
Its coming from a daughter of a drug dealer. My dad sold pot and other things for the last 45 years. And what I have seen is yes, it can and has been a gateway drug. Im not saying everybody does this, but ALOT of the kids and people Ive seen try this first, and get it into their mind that pot isnt so bad so the other stuff might not be either. And that goes for alcohol too. I GREW UP around alot of people on different kinds of drugs, and unfortunetly this is what they would try first.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 27, 2010)

SYN said:


> I've been smoking pot since I was 14 years old, and I just turned 19. Since then I have met/known quite a few people that do shit like coke and acid and piles of different pills. The worst I've ever done is taken a vicodin for a backache, and most of the people I know who I hang out with and smoke with regularly, don't touch, never have touched, and never will touch anything other than some pot.
> 
> It is ignorance like this that makes it so hard for people that aren't hurting anyone, or using it for medicinal purposes to go about their lives.
> 
> ...


 
Again, Not everybody is the same. But in my experience it has lead others to do more.


----------



## 240PLUS (Oct 27, 2010)

I watched about 30 minutes until those stupid cops raided that field then I turned the channel.  I'm like, are you people that stupid? They're so proud to go and chop down some poor old Mexican's crop and steal they're Ramen noodles. The war on marijuana will never be stopped, never. It will be legalized, and it will take some before it happens.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 27, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Prince, Dont take this the wrong way, but yes it is.
> Its coming from a daughter of a drug dealer. My dad sold pot and other things for the last 45 years. And what I have seen is yes, it can and has been a gateway drug. Im not saying everybody does this, but ALOT of the kids and people Ive seen try this first, and get it into their mind that pot isnt so bad so the other stuff might not be either. And that goes for alcohol too. I GREW UP around alot of people on different kinds of drugs, and unfortunetly this is what they would try first.


Caffeine is the number one gateway drug, kids get zipped on caffeine and realize that chemicals can enhance them so they start looking for other boosts and highs....the start with soda and next thing they know their drinking 4 cups of coffee just to get by in the morning....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 27, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> I watched about 30 minutes until those stupid cops raided that field then I turned the channel.  I'm like, are you people that stupid? They're so proud to go and chop down some poor old Mexican's crop and steal they're Ramen noodles. The war on marijuana will never be stopped, never. It will be legalized, and it will take some before it happens.



"Time is the great legalizer, even in the field of morals." Mencken


----------



## maniclion (Oct 27, 2010)

Prince said:


> I was watching Drugs, Inc. last night and it was another Marijuana episode, they had a clip of Ronald Reagan from the 80's in what appeared to be some type of public address, anyway here is what he said:
> 
> *"Marijuana is the most dangerous drug in America".*
> 
> ...


"Civilization, in fact, grows more and more maudlin and hysterical; especially under democracy it tends to degenerate into a mere combat of crazes; the whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed (and hence clamorous to be led to safety) by an endless series of hobgoblins, most of them imaginary."

That above all else is the god damned truth, our gov. will vilify anything to trick us into thinking we need more of their kind around to protect us...


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not saying that I think pot should be illegal AT ALL. In fact if more people smoked it less violence in the world. We could tax it and the us would, lol, make some money. I think its way better than counseling and beer. Haha


----------



## SYN (Oct 27, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Prince, Dont take this the wrong way, but yes it is.
> *Its coming from a daughter of a drug dealer*. My dad sold pot and *other things* for the last 45 years. And what I have seen is yes, it can and has been a gateway drug. Im not saying everybody does this, but ALOT of the kids and people Ive seen try this first, and get it into their mind that pot isnt so bad so the other stuff might not be either. And that goes for alcohol too. I GREW UP around alot of people on different kinds of drugs, and unfortunetly this is what they would try first.



That makes you a little biased doesn't it?
Saying that pot makes people do other drugs is ridiculous, period, weather some people who smoke do harder stuff or not.  Just because somebody tries acid after smoking pot, doesn't mean they wouldn't have done it anyway.  
And don't you think that maybe those people who decided to do other things were influenced by your dad, and not pot?  You think he wasn't telling people, 'hey, I have some of this too, buy some'? Of course he was. If pot were legalized other things wouldn't be pushed on people while their at their dealers picking up a bag.  I don't know about you but nobody's ever offered me a line of coke while at a store buying smokes.


----------



## SYN (Oct 27, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> I'm not saying that I think pot should be illegal AT ALL. In fact if more people smoked it less violence in the world. We could tax it and the us would, lol, make some money. I think its way better than counseling and beer. Haha



Exactly.  

and alcohol is bad, mmkay.


----------



## LAM (Oct 27, 2010)

not much to say about that, you know how I feel about Reagan....


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 27, 2010)

Prince said:


> I was watching Drugs, Inc. last night and it was another Marijuana episode, they had a clip of Ronald Reagan from the 80's in what appeared to be some type of public address, anyway here is what he said:
> 
> *"Marijuana is the most dangerous drug in America".*
> and ignorance I can't give a better example than that one.



The statement above is a very stupid one, and also a form of false propaganda.

The pot paranoia campaign started in the 1930s when the federal government hired writers, producers, and actors to make those "Reefer Madness" movies.

Seemed to die down for a while, then the paranoia and propaganda campaign started up again in the 80s.

And no, pot is not a gateway drug.

Interesting how these propagandizers never called alcohol a "gateway" drug.


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> And no, pot is not a gateway drug.



cigarettes/nicotine is the #1 gateway drug but you don't hear them talk about that on the news.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

LAM said:


> cigarettes/nicotine is the #1 gateway drug but you don't hear them talk about that on the news.



I wouldn't disagree with you. I don't smoke pot or cigarettes, but I'm sure cigarettes are probably worst for you. They don't put chemicals in pot.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 28, 2010)

SYN said:


> That makes you a little biased doesn't it?
> Saying that pot makes people do other drugs is ridiculous, period, weather some people who smoke do harder stuff or not. Just because somebody tries acid after smoking pot, doesn't mean they wouldn't have done it anyway.
> And don't you think that maybe those people who decided to do other things were influenced by your dad, and not pot? You think he wasn't telling people, 'hey, I have some of this too, buy some'? Of course he was. If pot were legalized other things wouldn't be pushed on people while their at their dealers picking up a bag. I don't know about you but nobody's ever offered me a line of coke while at a store buying smokes.


 
You making sound as if I think Pot is the only gateway drug. I think there are numerous things that alter a persons state of being. Alcohol, pot, pain killers, caffeine. And yes my dad could have been only a part of the problem. My statement comes directly from people that would come back and ask to try other things. To me you're making it sound that I think pot is bad as well, by stating that I think it's a gateway drug. That's incorrect as well. Syn Ive read your other posts and I think of you to be a very intelligent person. Im not completely disagreeing with what your stating, Im just stating what Ive seen while growing up where I did.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 28, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> The statement above is a very stupid one, and also a form of false propaganda.
> 
> *The pot paranoia campaign started in the 1930s when the federal government hired writers, producers, and actors to make those "Reefer Madness" movies*.
> 
> ...



Wait the Government has writer, producers,actors on their payroll for the use of their personal agendas?  ***Sarcastic tone****  

You go and speak about that at a barbershop or a local park, the sheeps will stone you to death buddy


----------



## Marat (Oct 28, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> The pot paranoia campaign started in the 1930s when the federal government hired writers, producers, and actors to make those "Reefer Madness" movies.



Although Harry Anslinger and the FBN were the driving force behind the criminalization of marijuana and Anslinger took full advantage of his relationship with William Randolph Hearst to carry his antimarijuana (and  anti-Mexican and anti-African American) sentiments, the quoted statement is incorrect. 

As a result of Anslinger's propoganda (check out his Gore Files), many newspapers (not just Hearst's) hopped onto the anti-marijuana bandwagon and began propagating the message themselves. 

Reefer Madness was a local, privately commissioned film that spread in popularity -- kind of like a viral video. Reefer Madness had no direct connection to Anslinger, FBN, or the Government as a whole.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 28, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Its because it leads to doing other drugs. Alot of people will try that first, or alcohol, and then move on to something else. Id assume the smoke pot, instead of drink, but you cant inhale to be president. lol



That is fucking stupid. Please don't spread that shit around. There never has been any evidence that pot is a gateway drug to harder drugs. All research points to mental disorders and mental illness triggers to be the only accurate predictor of hardcore drug abuse.  

Hence, your own genetics is the only real factor that can come close to predicting your likelihood of becoming a junkie. If you try to use the "pot is a gateway drug" argument, you have to take into consideration that tobacco use is more highly correlated with hard core drug use than pot is. So the whole argument falls apart.

Your mom being a junkie is anecdotal. It doesn't give you any insight.


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2010)

SYN said:


> I don't know about you but nobody's ever offered me a line of coke while at a store buying smokes.



considering that cocaine isn't a carcinogen while manufactured tobacco is this argument supports what?


----------



## SYN (Oct 28, 2010)

LAM said:


> considering that cocaine isn't a carcinogen while manufactured tobacco is this argument supports what?



Are you fucking kidding me?  Try reading the whole post.  Cigarettes aren't even relevant to my statement at all, I was just using them as an example.  I could have said candy bar, or nail polish, or milk, it's still the same concept, and it's not that difficult to comprehend.  

If people were buying their weed at the local drug, or corner store, they wouldn't be at some drug dealers house being offered something else.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 28, 2010)

Marat said:


> Although Harry Anslinger and the FBN were the driving force behind the criminalization of marijuana and Anslinger took full advantage of his relationship with William Randolph Hearst to carry his antimarijuana (and  anti-Mexican and anti-African American) sentiments, the quoted statement is incorrect.
> 
> As a result of Anslinger's propoganda (check out his Gore Files), many newspapers (not just Hearst's) hopped onto the anti-marijuana bandwagon and began propagating the message themselves.
> 
> Reefer Madness was a local, privately commissioned film that spread in popularity -- kind of like a viral video. Reefer Madness had no direct connection to Anslinger, FBN, or the Government as a whole.



Thanks for the clarification Marat.  I am insterested in Anslinger, as I've never heard of him until you noted him.  FBN?


----------



## Marat (Oct 29, 2010)

The FBN was the Federal Bureau of Narcotics and Anslinger, Andrew Mellon's relative, was its first commissioner. Similar with the prohibition of many drugs, it was the virulent racism of the nation at the time, led by Anslinger, that resulted in marijuana's criminalization. In marijuana's case, the recent immigration of Mexicans (marijuana was far more common among the Mexican community at that point in time) into the US, as well as the long standing prejudice towards African Americans, was used as the vehicle to create lies about the effects of marijuana and generally create fear and hysteria around the drug. 

It's difficult (maybe impossible) to know someone's intent, but it is very likely that Anslinger didn't actually care about marijuana (at the time, plenty of research passed through the office of Anslinger that directly opposed the propaganda), rather, it was simply the insane racism of a single individual that was carried along by the racism and gullibility of the entire Nation at the time.

Also, there is plenty of stuff floating around the Internet about how Hearst's/Anslinger's motives were related to suppressing competition (hemp) for the newly invented Nylon material (created by Du Pont, backed by Mellon's banks) as well as his fear that hemp paper would ruin his timber industry.  In short, that's all bullshit -- it's silly, evidence-less conspiracy conjecture that was mainly propagated by Jack Herer. Herer was basically a hero for marijuana, but his opinions on the motives of the main prohibitionists was a bit of a stretch.  

Regarding crack, crack didn't come into prominence until about five years after the death of Anslinger. Crack was brought in by the Nicaruguan Contras during the Iran-Contra affair. Richard Gears, you are reasonably correct. There is indisputable evidence (collected by John Kerry) that the CIA was aware of the smuggling of drugs using planes, in some cases owned by Michael Palmer, originally commissioned to send aid to the Contras. Once the drugs entered various ports in the US, guys like Rick Ross (where the rappers Rick Ross and Freeway get there names from) were able to spread it throughout the country.


----------



## ROID (Oct 29, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Wait there is more than one episode of each drug?  I saw the marijuana one where they went to dispensaries for medical MJ and then Amsterdam....is there another one?



I was wondering the same. I thought it was just one episode.


----------



## ROID (Oct 29, 2010)

all you mother fuckers need jesus.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 29, 2010)

Prince said:


> *Marijuana is NOT a gateway drug*, that is a myth the government and other anti-marijuana groups perpetuated, they did quite well because people still come back with that every time. Just because you drink does not mean you will do any other drugs, and its the same with MJ, obviously there are many that start with MJ and move to harder drugs, but that does not mean they would not have done them if they never smoked MJ. There are tens of thousands of people that smoke MJ every day and do not use ANY other drug, including alcohol.



Stats show most kids are trying MDMA now before they try pot.  That would make ecstasy the new "gateway" drug based on how the government try's to define it.  If you compare MDMA to THC I'd much rather have my kids sitting around smoking pot than popping pills.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 29, 2010)

SYN said:


> I've been smoking pot since I was 14 years old, and I just turned 19.  Since then I have* met/known quite a few people that do shit like coke and acid and piles of different pills.* The worst I've ever done is taken a vicodin for a backache, and most of the people I know who I hang out with and smoke with regularly, don't touch, never have touched, and never will touch anything other than some pot.
> 
> It is ignorance like this that makes it so hard for people that aren't hurting anyone, or using it for medicinal purposes to go about their lives.
> 
> ...



You make it sound like acid is a bad thing when it's not.  Piles of pills aren't necessarily bad either.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2010)

ROID said:


> I was wondering the same. I thought it was just one episode.



nope, there are at least two.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2010)

ROID said:


> all you mother fuckers need jesus.



Hmm....The new Mod Speaks


----------



## SYN (Oct 29, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> You make it sound like acid is a bad thing when it's not.  Piles of pills aren't necessarily bad either.



When you know someone that snorts vicodin all day long, and another 6 oxy 30s a piece (at once+more later) and how ever many perk 5s and a few rids a piece, and has a hole in worn through their nasal cartilage, a pile of pills is most certainly not a good thing.  

They might be okay to you, but they're something I wouldn't want to put in my body.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> Stats show most kids are trying MDMA now before they try pot.  That would make ecstasy the new "gateway" drug based on how the government try's to define it.  If you compare MDMA to THC I'd much rather have my kids sitting around smoking pot than popping pills.


As long as they test it real MDMA is not the demon people made that out to be....they were using it as an anti-depressant in the 80's and I feel it has a high medicinal value, my friend took it several times after he got out of the hospital hooked on morphine when he had a compund fracture in his leg with the bone sticking out, he didn't crave opiates after that....  I quit drinking after an MDMA night, I just felt so alive I though I'd give sobriety a chance for a couple years, I still don't drink like I used to....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 29, 2010)

SYN said:


> When you know someone that snorts vicodin all day long, and another 6 oxy 30s a piece (at once+more later) and how ever many perk 5s and a few rids a piece, and has a hole in worn through their nasal cartilage, a pile of pills is most certainly not a good thing.
> 
> They might be okay to you, but they're something I wouldn't want to put in my body.



Having an addiction to anything is a problem.  To say something like doing a hit of acid or taking some oxycodone is bad is ignorant.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 29, 2010)

maniclion said:


> As long as they test it real MDMA is not the demon people made that out to be....they were using it as an anti-depressant in the 80's and I feel it has a high medicinal value, my friend took it several times after he got out of the hospital hooked on morphine when he had a compund fracture in his leg with the bone sticking out, he didn't crave opiates after that....  I quit drinking after an MDMA night, I just felt so alive I though I'd give sobriety a chance for a couple years, I still don't drink like I used to....



I'm pretty sure they were using it back in the 70's for depression and other things to.  Just because it was used in the past doesnt make it safe now.  MDMA is ridiculously bad for your neurons.  It right royally fucks up your dendritic branching and a lot of other stuff which is all permanent.  The effects are cumlative also.  There was a study just published that showed Ketamine might be really good for depression.  It takes effect quickly and lasts a long time.  It was shown to increase the number or connections between dendrites I believe.  We don't have much of an idea of how current anti depressants work and why it takes so long for it to start working.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> I'm pretty sure they were using it back in the 70's for depression and other things to.  Just because it was used in the past doesnt make it safe now.  MDMA is ridiculously bad for your neurons.  It right royally fucks up your dendritic branching and a lot of other stuff which is all permanent.  The effects are cumlative also.  There was a study just published that showed Ketamine might be really good for depression.  It takes effect quickly and lasts a long time.  It was shown to increase the number or connections between dendrites I believe.  We don't have much of an idea of how current anti depressants work and why it takes so long for it to start working.


I'm almost positive that the researcher who found that MDMA makes holes in your brain had accidently mixed up the methamphetamine samples with the MDMA samples and that's why they thought for a long time that it destroyed the brain...the problems I've seen have been from dehydration and liver damage from prolonged use....but that can happen if you take too much tylenol.....


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 20, 2013)

A decided to put this here in the "Drugs Inc." thread.

A new films is coming out: _America's Longest War._

America's Longest War: The Trailer - YouTube

Drug prohibition has failed. Drug usage rates have not declined, and illegal drugs are more available?and cheaper?than ever before. At the same time, the costs of the drug war are staggering. More than $1 trillion taxpayer dollars have been spent. More than 50,000 SWAT raids occur each year. Hundreds of thousands of non-violent drug offenders are wasting their lives away in prison at our expense. And more than 60,000 people have been murdered in Mexico over the past six years.

AMERICA?S LONGEST WAR provides a brief history of drug prohibition, beginning with Nixon?s declaration of war in 1971 and ending with Obama?s broken promise to allow states to determine their own medical marijuana policies. AMERICA?S LONGEST WAR chronicles how, over the past 40 years, the drug war has escalated from a small domestic program mostly focused on treatment to the multi-billion dollar international war it is today.

There are many victims of the drug war, and AMERICA?S LONGEST WAR tells some of their stories.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 21, 2013)

Brandibeth said:


> Prince, Dont take this the wrong way, but yes it is.
> Its coming from a daughter of a drug dealer. My dad sold pot and other things for the last 45 years. And what I have seen is yes, it can and has been a gateway drug. Im not saying everybody does this, but ALOT of the kids and people Ive seen try this first, and get it into their mind that pot isnt so bad so the other stuff might not be either. And that goes for alcohol too. I GREW UP around alot of people on different kinds of drugs, and unfortunetly this is what they would try first.



I tried alcohol, followed by ecstacy, followed by coke, then marijuana.  I now only do marijuana and alcohol.  In my case alcohol was the gateway drug as I assume it is for most people because they don't classify it as a drug.  Are you for banning alcohol?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2013)

All drugs should be legal, except religion: its too addictive


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 21, 2013)

Marijuana is a gateway drug for one reason its illegal. By gateway i do not mean its going to give you a high that is going to force you to do other drugs but its going to give you the pathway that will increase the likely hood of being around other heavier drugs. With that same concept though alcohol is the same way, but it is legal so most people that consume alcohol  may never even see a line of coke or meth. Where some one who smokes weed will have a higher chance of seeing at a friends or dealers house and temptation is a bitch. But saying that MJ will make you go do heavier drugs is a fallacy and stupid, if mj was legal the average person will not have contact with other drugs like they may have before. 

MJ should be legal but regulated, I HATE when people smoke in public, my wife and little sister have asthma and why should they be subjected to an asthma attack because you want to get high in public. This happened at a carry underwood concert my wife took my sister too. Both were forced to leave due to some one smoking at the concert and inflammed there asthma. My wife handles it fine but my sister being 13 had to be take to the hospital for a breathing treatment. Same goes for cigarettes for her, my sister has been hospitalized many times due to second hand smoke. She had lung issues as a in infant and also has asthma. Not to mention most smokers feel they have the right to throw their cigarettes where ever they please. 

My biggest thing against MJ is most people who smoke at a younger age really slows there learning processes. I have very few outgoing pot head friends that were young. My cousin is a HUGE pot head and it wasnt until her matured before he started taking work serious. Most my friends like in that video at 19 spent 12 hours sitting on the couch blazing and eating pizza playing madden. My opinion that only effects the entire community because it brings down the quality of younger workers. Sure that is a blanket statement but it is subjected to my personal experience. Yes you can be proactive and smoke I know people who are, but the average pot head is not the most motivated person. All though I do have one good friend that holds 3 masters and 2bas because his favourite thing to do hands down is to get baked, drop acid, mushrooms and study. This guy gets really serious when he gets high and studies his ass off. All though he is 29 now still in school and not utilizing any thing he has learned but the guys a fucking genius. 

My other cousin is a genius as well and major stoner, guy scored a nearly perfect SAT and ACT 99 asvab, Understands aerospace engineering (self taught) but spends 10 hours a day high playing video games living at home. Just zero drive for success and motivation. This is a kid who gets a book Christmas morning and is done with it by dinner.

With all that being said most of those people are over using MJ extremely wake and baking, smoking at lunch basically high all day. That to me is unexceptionable, but used responsibly i see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 21, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Marijuana is a gateway drug for one reason its illegal. By gateway i do not mean its going to give you a high that is going to force you to do other drugs but its going to give you the pathway that will increase the likely hood of being around other heavier drugs. With that same concept though alcohol is the same way, but it is legal so most people that consume alcohol  may never even see a line of coke or meth. Where some one who smokes weed will have a higher chance of seeing at a friends or dealers house and temptation is a bitch. But saying that MJ will make you go do heavier drugs is a fallacy and stupid, if mj was legal the average person will not have contact with other drugs like they may have before.
> 
> MJ should be legal but regulated, I HATE when people smoke in public, my wife and little sister have asthma and why should they be subjected to an asthma attack because you want to get high in public. This happened at a carry underwood concert my wife took my sister too. Both were forced to leave due to some one smoking at the concert and inflammed there asthma. My wife handles it fine but my sister being 13 had to be take to the hospital for a breathing treatment. Same goes for cigarettes for her, my sister has been hospitalized many times due to second hand smoke. She had lung issues as a in infant and also has asthma. Not to mention most smokers feel they have the right to throw their cigarettes where ever they please.
> 
> ...




This is one of the more stupid posts I've read in a long time.  Your first paragraph made me laugh pretty good.  People are far more likely to be exposed to other drugs when drunk than when smoking weed.  Most dealers don't invite you openly into their homes and it doesn't mean they deal other shit too.  Just because you buy from some run down crack house doesn't mean others are willing to go into there. 


I don't understand your obsession with getting rich and cutting down others for living the life they want to.  That guy with 3 masters and 2 bas is probably happy doing what he wants and doesn't need material objects like you do to feel important. You're no one special so stop thinking that for the love of jebus.


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 21, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> This is one of the more stupid posts I've read in a long time.  Your first paragraph made me laugh pretty good.  People are far more likely to be exposed to other drugs when drunk than when smoking weed.  Most dealers don't invite you openly into their homes and it doesn't mean they deal other shit too.  Just because you buy from some run down crack house doesn't mean others are willing to go into there.
> 
> 
> I don't understand your obsession with getting rich and cutting down others for living the life they want to.  That guy with 3 masters and 2 bas is probably happy doing what he wants and doesn't need material objects like you do to feel important. You're no one special so stop thinking that for the love of jebus.



Yes he is happy, i never said any thing wrong about him he was actually proving my point that you can be proactive while smoking. I stated he is not utilizing his degree's which is the truth and he will tell you straight up hes not either. I never once said hes a piece of shit for not doing it so your reading what you want to believe. I just stated facts about him... Same goes for my cousin, i provided two examples that I personally know of people who can be proactive while smoking. 

I dont know about you but I have been drunk allot and really only go to bars and never been exposed to other drugs. When I smoked weed when I was 16 and would go to my friends house to get it or meet some one there would all ways be pills, acid, meth or ect around also. I was lucky to leave at 18, but just about every one of my friends who i use to smoke with all got heavily involved in oxy and meth. 

I am pro marijuana but saying it holds no influence to other drugs is stupid. The high may not influence you but it does increase the likely hood of you being around other drugs. Yes there is all ways those few people that will experience other drugs first.

I do have a problem with people who milk the system, what if I told you my friend who holds those degrees got his entire education paid for by the gov't lives off of welfare, and only aspiration in life is to do drugs and get high. Because he enjoys school and enjoys living for free. That is not the case, but my problem is people who do drugs and get a paycheck from the gov't for being leaches. If you support that then i feel sorry for you.

I have NO issues for people who are proactive and use recreational drugs. I do not agree with them in public use but I believe that every drug should be legal, if the gov't did not control drugs but offered them safely in moderation and held people accountable we would have less crime and issues. The same people would get high beyond belief, with the exception of drug dealing will go down to nothing.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 21, 2013)

Marijuana isn't a fucking gateway drug?You think it is?

Alright, It's a gateway drug then. Gateway to what?    

Creativity.
Food.
Music.
Friends.
Knowledge.
Peace.
Relaxation.

Damn,  we should all try to venture through that gate!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2013)

PHs are the gateway to gear


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 21, 2013)

Fuck that I used AAS before i even used whey...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Marijuana is a gateway drug for one reason its illegal. By gateway i do not mean its going to give you a high that is going to force you to do other drugs but its going to give you the pathway that will increase the likely hood of being around other heavier drugs. With that same concept though alcohol is the same way, but it is legal so most people that consume alcohol  may never even see a line of coke or meth. Where some one who smokes weed will have a higher chance of seeing at a friends or dealers house and temptation is a bitch. But saying that MJ will make you go do heavier drugs is a fallacy and stupid, if mj was legal the average person will not have contact with other drugs like they may have before.
> 
> MJ should be legal but regulated, I HATE when people smoke in public, my wife and little sister have asthma and why should they be subjected to an asthma attack because you want to get high in public. This happened at a carry underwood concert my wife took my sister too. Both were forced to leave due to some one smoking at the concert and inflammed there asthma. My wife handles it fine but my sister being 13 had to be take to the hospital for a breathing treatment. Same goes for cigarettes for her, my sister has been hospitalized many times due to second hand smoke. She had lung issues as a in infant and also has asthma. Not to mention most smokers feel they have the right to throw their cigarettes where ever they please.
> 
> ...



Sure it can be abused, just like people I know who started drinking in High School and still have done nothing in life.  Most are still at jobs they were doing in High School and only live for the weekend.  Some drink all day long and have aged horribly.

Its not the drug it's the person.  I know nerds who wouldn't touch aspirin and they live at home off of mommy and spend the day playing video games or on the web.  Fat and unmotivated.  One lives next door to me.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 21, 2013)

All gear and HGH should be made legal AND available for those who want to get use... Oh wait, thats a gateway to looking/being Like a bad ass and we know they don't wanna deal with that guy while he's high, lmao!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 21, 2013)

gearz is a gateway to more gearz


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 23, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> PHs are the gateway to gear



.... Oh yes


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Marijuana is a gateway drug for one reason its illegal. By gateway i do not mean its going to give you a high that is going to force you to do other drugs but its going to give you the pathway that will increase the likely hood of being around other heavier drugs. With that same concept though alcohol is the same way, but it is legal so most people that consume alcohol  may never even see a line of coke or meth. Where some one who smokes weed will have a higher chance of seeing at a friends or dealers house and temptation is a bitch. But saying that MJ will make you go do heavier drugs is a fallacy and stupid, if mj was legal the average person will not have contact with other drugs like they may have before.
> 
> MJ should be legal but regulated, *I HATE when people smoke in public, my wife and little sister have asthma and why should they be subjected to an asthma attack because you want to get high in public.* This happened at a carry underwood concert my wife took my sister too. Both were forced to leave due to some one smoking at the concert and inflammed there asthma. My wife handles it fine but my sister being 13 had to be take to the hospital for a breathing treatment. Same goes for cigarettes for her, my sister has been hospitalized many times due to second hand smoke. She had lung issues as a in infant and also has asthma. Not to mention most smokers feel they have the right to throw their cigarettes where ever they please.
> 
> ...



actually MJ can be very beneficial to those that suffer from asthma, fact.

now second hand smoke from a cigarette, that is very bad, but not MJ.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> PHs are the gateway to gear



true story.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 28, 2013)

Nightowl said:


> Prince,
> 
> your points are well  spoken.
> 
> ...



This is dead on.  The worst part is the clothing, that smell lingers in jackets forever.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Aren't the friends we choose usually the GATEWAY to random things, drugs in this topic? Or we are the GATEWAY for our friends, either way, it's a choice each person makes individually. I drank alcohol way before I did anything else, we took it from my dads stash and put water back in the bottle so He couldn't tell or at least that's what we thought, I know, pure geniuses


Bottom line, IMO, people must realize accountability for their own actions at some point, it doesn't matter the who or the how, but what are you gonna do next, my 2 cents

gateway drug? Wtf does that even mean, lol.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 28, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Aren't the friends we choose usually the GATEWAY to random things, drugs in this topic? Or we are the GATEWAY for our friends, either way, it's a choice each person makes individually. I drank alcohol way before I did anything else, we took it from my dads stash and put water back in the bottle so He couldn't tell or at least that's what we thought, I know, pure geniuses
> 
> Bottom line, IMO, people must realize accountability for their own actions at some point, it doesn't matter the who or the how, but what are you gonna do next, my 2 cents
> 
> gateway drug? Wtf does that even mean, lol.



Good point.  Very good point.


----------



## rwm088 (Mar 30, 2013)

I watched a documentary the other day on the history channel called something like "Marijuana: A Chronic History". It was a really good documentary from the little I got to see of it. It mentioned how every 36 seconds someone is arrested in the U.S. for pot related offenses.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

Cameron Douglas pens drug policy essay from jail | Comcast

LOS ANGELES (AP) ? Michael Douglas' son is speaking out from behind bars, calling for treatment rather than jail time for non-violent drug offenders.

Cameron Douglas says in an essay published Tuesday by the Huffington Post that United States laws impose tougher penalties on addicts than on violent criminals. The 34-year-old is serving a 9 1/2-year prison sentence after various drug violations.

Douglas was first convicted in 2010 of selling methamphetamine, and a judge nearly doubled that sentence after he was found guilty of repeatedly breaking prison rules by arranging to get drugs.

An actor who starred with his famous father and grandfather in 2003's "It Runs In the Family," Douglas writes that he "seem(s) to be trapped in a vicious cycle of relapse and repeat, as most addicts are" and that a long prison sentence without adequate treatment "does absolutely nothing but temporarily deter (addicts) from succumbing to their weakness."

"Instead of focusing on how many individuals this county can keep imprisoned, why can we not focus on how many individuals we can keep from coming back?" he writes.

In April, Douglas lost his appeal against the doubled prison term. Though the appeals panel upheld the judge's original decision, it delivered a similar message then as Cameron does in his essay.

"It may well be that the nation would be better served by a medical approach to treating and preventing addiction than by a criminal-justice-based 'war on drugs,'" the court said.

"The multiple costs of our imprisonment approach ? including the expense of filling our prisons with drug addicts, to mention just a base economic cost ? impel me to express the hope that Congress may someday seek out a different way of dealing with this problem," Judge Guido Calabresi wrote.

Douglas says in his essay that he's not trying to avoid punishment, but after deeply examining his condition, he wants to "stimulate some thought on the topic."

"I can only hope that the educated, just, and decent men and women who hold positions of influence will find the courage to fight for change because they understand what is inherently right," he writes. "In doing so, they will start gaining the support necessary to begin breaking these malignant molds that are such a detriment to our society and culture as a whole."

Douglas is scheduled for release in early 2018


----------



## needtobebig (Jun 12, 2013)

Probably a recent claimed "possible overdose" to marijuana by a dr. but really caused by taking 10 percocets as well! but not going to shut down the big PHARMA. Even though each company sets aside billions per year for lawsuits and spemds just a little less in lobbying in Washington. DC. That's my point, follow the money and the lobbyists (the more powerful ones). And alcohol, think that the President of the most powerful nation is going on national tv and knocking one of the largest and when you combine DUI costs and fees, now an over trillion dollar industry per year..., HELL NO!  It is all linked up, my friend! Not sure if Panama is same way but sure it is similar. If the anti-coke/crack/"Don't Do Drugs (weak group) lobbyists were padding the pockets more that month, well the speech would have changed topic right along to concur with where the funds were coming from.  Our gov't, is no more truthful than NORTH Koreas.  YES!  I still do believe the U.S.A. is the best country on earth still but our current liberties and freedoms are being infringed, imposed on and stripped away with 95% of Americans none the wiser and I KNOW I will get a lot of flack for this but MUCH of this is due at the hand or caused or let happen.., to what the history books will write.., "the worst President in American History!"  Barrack Obama!!  People that do not agree, one simple fact.., he has accumulated more debt than all 44 Presidents prior to him COMBINED! and if you have kids, it should terrify you, not to mention this health care ridiculousness!.  Anyone watch 60 Minutes on June 9 Sunday 2012. Talk to ANY American Dr. They are terrified and no one knows what is going to happen!  But back to your question "PRINCE", same as anything, $, $, $!  Need you to message me and figure out why I cannot as well please!  thanks again


----------



## blergs. (Jul 10, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Aren't the friends we choose usually the GATEWAY to random things, drugs in this topic? Or we are the GATEWAY for our friends, either way, it's a choice each person makes individually. I drank alcohol way before I did anything else, we took it from my dads stash and put water back in the bottle so He couldn't tell or at least that's what we thought, I know, pure geniuses
> 
> 
> Bottom line, IMO, people must realize accountability for their own actions at some point, it doesn't matter the who or the how, but what are you gonna do next, my 2 cents
> ...




Well put!

but the Gov WANTS peopel in jail ( jail labor) and also kick backs from jails people in high office get... its really sick if you look into it...

You dont think the CIA and DEA want these laws? of course they do, it give reason to get tax $ given to the.. the whole system is fucked up imo


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2013)

blergs. said:


> You dont think the CIA and DEA want these laws? of course they do, it give reason to get tax $ given to the.. the whole system is fucked up imo



Actually, when special interest groups were pushing to make steroids illegal, the DEA advocated not doing so. So did the AMA. Just FYI.


----------

